# Perfect 5-Star Pax?



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

I’ve come across plenty of good paxs-
-on the curve,
-cheerful greetings,
-engaging convos,
-great ride,
-no dramas,
-storybook drop-offs.

5-star?

What if what runs through their minds is: “I’m an excellent pax. Driver should be happy to have me as a passenger. No tip necessary.”

Still 5-star??


----------

